# Wyndham Bonnet Creek or Disney Resort 12/30 - 1/3



## mich1073 (Nov 29, 2016)

Needs to sleep 5 with 3 adults. We normally get a 2 bedroom at BC and love them. I am open to a 3 bedroom as well depending on what is available.

Also dates are open to slight change, willing to check in on NYE as well. Even check out the 2nd. So we are flexible with what is available.

Thanks!!


----------



## mich1073 (Dec 6, 2016)

Still needed


----------



## mich1073 (Dec 13, 2016)

Pretty please.


----------



## lleeo (Dec 15, 2016)

still needed?


----------



## mich1073 (Dec 16, 2016)

Maybe, I sent someone money thankfully via AM Ex. And they have been silent ever since. So maybe??? As I am started to get worried about no confirmation being sent or anything after payment over 48 hours ago.


----------



## lleeo (Dec 17, 2016)

So If you need contact me Leonardogalardo@hotmail.com.


----------



## mich1073 (Dec 19, 2016)

I just had everything confirmed. No longer needed, thanks!!


----------

